# Making Rack



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi everyone.
I'm planning on building a rack for my frogs (and ones I will get :twisted: )and I need some advice. What works, what doesn't, what should I use, etc. It would be a small rack with 8-10 of FCA's tanks. What lights should I use, and where do I get them? What misting system should I use (It will be in my room so it needs to run very quietly)? How can I economically do this  ? I want all the tanks to have drainage. How much do you think I could do this for. All ideas and suggestions would be great! Thanks.

Jordan


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I would light them with shoplights, I use T-12's but I think Scot has had good luck with T-8's. I have one over my pumilio tank and the fireballs have colored up nicely under regular ge 40 watt bulbs. For drainage I would have paul install bulkheads and run piping into a 5 gallon bucket to collect all the water. As for a misting system I think they are unneccesary, I use a pump up sprayer, one used for pesticides with a 1 gallon tank, I bought it brand new and has never been used for anything besides spraying water. I can mist all my tanks and froglet boxes in 20 minutes.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

double post


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Buy the 3 foot wire racks (about $35 bucks). The way Paul is designing the cubes you'll be able to get 3 on each shelf (for a total of 9).

The T8 shoplights cost a little more, but are MUCH higher quality than T10 (normal shoplights) and put out up to 45/50% more light.

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmm.... You haven't seen Marty's rack system have you?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for all the replys. Scott, where can I get the t-8 shoplights, and geckguy where do you get the bulbs? Wouldn't there be an issue with overheating if i use the shoplights? Jared, I have been drooling over Marty's setup, but I don't think I want to spend that much money. I think it might make sense for me to have six tanks, not 8 or 10. 

Jordan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

T8's are sold right alongside the T10s at places like Home Depot.

s


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am not sure if they sell the t-8 bulbs in bulk packs but they should, they are usually a good deal cheaper. I have been using the t-12's since my dad bought a new shopping plaza and one of the storage rooms had lots of shelving, and tons of t-12 shoplights and he didnt have a use for them so I was able to get as many as I needed. But I may check out the t-8s if they produce more light. Scott, do the t-8 bulbs fit in any shoplight or does it have to be a t-8 shoplight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I'd suggest getting the 4' wire racks they have at lowes. 77 dolllars, 6ft high and the shelves are about 16 inches deep. You can buy 4ft shoplights for 7.25 + 6.5 for the two lights to put in them. 

-tad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a small plug for the Sams club shelves over lowes. I have 1 4ft from each and the Sams club ones are $71 rather than $77 and can hold 600lbs a shelf over 300. I will say they are much more sturdy. After helping Quality Captives out and seeing some of the ones they had, I had to get one to try it out.

The lowes ones work just fine, but will start bowing a little under a bit of weight. 

Oh ya the sams one also comes with back stops so you can put containers and etc on them without pushing them off the back.

The lights tad is talking about are great and you can find them at Home Depot. Make sure to get the Daylight bulbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Do the ones at sam's club come in black? The ones at Lowes say they're good for 350 lbs a shelf, Thats more than three 10 gallon aquariums that are _full_ of water. I've not noticed any bowing either. Still 600 sounds better than 350.

-Tad


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Smaller sized diameter on the bulb so the Shoplights are different also.

I was reviewing the information for someone yesterday evening and notice the power consumption is 32 Watts (vs. 40 for a normal shoplight) per bulb. *Plus*, you get brighter lights.

Win, win.

s


geckguy said:


> ... Scott, do the t-8 bulbs fit in any shoplight or does it have to be a t-8 shoplight?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Tad,

I've got the one from lowes and have 4 vert tens loaded on one shelf and its bowing...Not happy at all with the lowes one, especially since the shelf has only been up about a month and that shelf wasnt fully loaded till about a week ago. Probably will see about replacing it with a Sams club one when i get the basement finished. 


Matt


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if they sell something similar at COSTCO?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

I've gotten all my wire racks (which is not just for aquariums-- there are other uses) from Costco.
j


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Do you remember how much they set you back? What color are they? I'm going there today!

David



Yeager said:


> I've gotten all my wire racks (which is not just for aquariums-- there are other uses) from Costco.
> j


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Silver (chrome I guess) and around $70. They're actually rather heavy too, so I recommend bringing a cart-- hmmm sounds like experience from carrying it without one...
j


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Racks: we got all of our racks from Sam's. Regardless of the brand you buy, if you have the chance to bring a friend to help out, do it.

Lights: Got ours at Home Depot, the T-8s are awesome. The fixture was under $8 and 2 6500K lights were around $6. So, for $14 you get a light fixture with a 5-6 foot cord. Our plants are growing like weeds under the T-8s. Plus, each fixture uses 16W less electricity than the T-12s. 

Melis


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't seem to find the 6500k t-8s at home depot. Are they called something different? Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

> I've got the one from lowes and have 4 vert tens loaded on one shelf and its bowing...Not happy at all with the lowes one, especially since the shelf has only


I'm curious how do you have them sitting on the rack? I wonder if it has something to do with the way the weight is distributed? I can believe that 4 10 gallon vert tanks would weight more than 350lbs. 

Does anyone know if the racks at costco/sams club come in Black? I like chrome it just wouldn't match anything else in my living room.

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Tad,

All 4 10 gal verts are setup exactly the same, so i doubt its a weight distribution thing, but i'll weigh them all tonight and find out exactly how much weight i have on that shelf. My guess is im not anywhere near the 350 mark. 

If i remember correctly the Sam's Club Utility shelf only comes in the chrome. The Lowes version does come in black. 


Matt


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

> All 4 10 gal verts are setup exactly the same, so i doubt its a weight distribution thing, but i'll weigh them all tonight and find out exactly how much weight i have on that shelf. My guess is im not anywhere near the 350 mark.


I didn't mean so much as how each tank was set up. But wether the collective weight of the tanks is spread out evenly over the shelf or if there are just a few "wires " that are bearing the majority of the load. I wonder if placing a wooden board that rests across all the wires would more evenly distribute the weight?

-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

melissa68 said:


> Lights: Got ours at Home Depot, the T-8s are awesome. The fixture was under $8 and 2 6500K lights were around $6.
> 
> Melis


Wow, I went today and the only t-8 fixtures I found were $45


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

I was really lucky. My Mom uses them in her kitchen and she wanted to get rid of one and now its all mine!. She also gave up this really cool one that has two racks on the bottom that fit a 20L perfect( pipa pipa and Axolatl tanks) and a wooden shelf above that where I keep my 30 tall and then the there is a huge space and at the very top there is another little shelf where I keep my ff's. between the the back legs that run up tp the top there is also this wire cage between the ploes that I can hang things from. The other normal one I have is really heavy duty and I have been keeping a huge bowfront on the one shelf that has my mudskippers in it and its really heavy and the rack is fine.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It won't bow worse, just bows a little, I have had mine setup for awhile now with no issues, but the slight bowing.



outlawvizsla said:


> Tad,
> 
> I've got the one from lowes and have 4 vert tens loaded on one shelf and its bowing...Not happy at all with the lowes one, especially since the shelf has only been up about a month and that shelf wasnt fully loaded till about a week ago. Probably will see about replacing it with a Sams club one when i get the basement finished.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Check the lighting section and some do not have them displayed but just a pile on the floor. Like Melissa said they are cheap and put out a ton of light. I have soem T12s on my other rack and this new one is a lot brighter.



geckguy said:


> melissa68 said:
> 
> 
> > Lights: Got ours at Home Depot, the T-8s are awesome. The fixture was under $8 and 2 6500K lights were around $6.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a 3Ft equivalent to the 4ft shop lights (that Sarah and Melissa have)? 

-Tad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have seen them, but they are about double the cost. Its cheaper to go with the 4ft.



tad604 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 3Ft equivalent to the 4ft shop lights (that Sarah and Melissa have)?
> 
> -Tad


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, I have I bought a 3ft wide rack, similar to the 4ft one just not as deep or tall, but its was half the cost and fit next to the other one, where as another 4ft rack wouldnt have =/ + I'm almost finished building the stand for my 65 gallon tank which incidentally is 3 ft too so I'll be looking for a similiar light for that too. I wonder if I could just buy the 4ft light remove the ballast/sockets and put 3ft bulbs in instead and build a hood.

-Tad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The 3ft bulbs are even more. 4ft ones are just standard so the demand drives the price down. Its not like they will break the bank so I would still look into them. Just may be $20-30 instead of $14-20. I wish I could remember how much the 3ft fixtures were, but I can't. 



tad604 said:


> Well, I have I bought a 3ft wide rack, similar to the 4ft one just not as deep or tall, but its was half the cost and fit next to the other one, where as another 4ft rack wouldnt have =/ + I'm almost finished building the stand for my 65 gallon tank which incidentally is 3 ft too so I'll be looking for a similiar light for that too. I wonder if I could just buy the 4ft light remove the ballast/sockets and put 3ft bulbs in instead and build a hood.
> 
> -Tad


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I just went to COSTCO and they have the CHROME Wire rack rated at 600# for $76.00 in Gaithersburg, MD 20878. I think it had 5 shelves. I was going to buy it, but it was heavy. Next time I'll bring a friend as suggested above!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya they are not light, but I managed alone...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My Frog Room uses nothing but 3 foot racks (at least in this picture). They're not the heavy duty ones either...

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Scott said:


> My Frog Room uses nothing but 3 foot racks (at least in this picture). They're not the heavy duty ones either...
> 
> s


Now how come you havent posted a pic of that before!? I am mad at you now!

Ryan


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool, and yes the heavy duty ones are not needed at all. But for $8 less I get them.  I like the use of the 3ft ones I have not seen anyone do that before.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It's been posted before.

s


Ryan said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > My Frog Room uses nothing but 3 foot racks (at least in this picture). They're not the heavy duty ones either...
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh.......I must of missed it  

BTW I was lookin through your pics, and saw you had were growing carnivs and spaghum and wondered how youl iked them?

Ryan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That was taken at ABG (Atlanta Botanical Garden). Sure wish it was mine.

s


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

LOL o ok, well great pics of all your set ups none the less!

Ryan

Now about racks now, I saw some nice plastic shop races that look like they would fit, look around you'll probally see what I am talking about. They look very nice.

Ryan


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok that sounds good. How much do you think it will cost me to fill six or seven tanks?


----------

